# Letters of intent from plumber & electrician



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Am planning a scrape and build on a lot in a municipality, and asked the building department for whatever special requirements an owner-builder might need to meet.

"Special," meaning above and beyond signed and sealed plans, ARC sign offs, and the like.

This, in a locale that requires a GC to furnish a bond in order to pull a permit.

Was told the only requirements were letters of intent from mechanical subs only.

What has your experience been with situations like this?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

There are some areas around here that require the GC to have a bond to pull the permit. Some areas also require the licensed trades to have bonds as well for their permits.

As for the letter of intent - find out what verbiage is required, type something up for each of your subs that needs one, have them sign it, and then turn it in.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It's the same thing that's done in commercial work, in your case it just happens to be a house.

Mike


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

But aren't letters of intent typically sent from the GC to the subs stating that they intend to use their services for this project?

In this case it sounds like they're asking the subs to write letters of intent to the GC.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> But aren't letters of intent typically sent from the GC to the subs stating that they intend to use their services for this project?
> 
> In this case it sounds like they're asking the subs to write letters of intent to the GC.


Could be. I've never had to.do this on a house but for commercial its quite common. 

Whats weird is the reasons why commercial work requires it has nothing in common with a house. I guess some municipalities require it.

What I would do is just email the township and ask for direction on this matter. 

Mike


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

And the funny thing in GA is, a letter of intent is not considered a contract document, so it's not legally binding. :blink:


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

The wording is straight from the office of the AHJ, and it says "from" these subs.

Am up to speed on usage of letters of intent, both from owner to contractor and GC to subs, but will now have to get clarification from AHJ. They probably misspoke.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> And the funny thing in GA is, a letter of intent is not considered a contract document, so it's not legally binding. :blink:


Correct, same in the cheese land.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

UpNorth said:


> The wording is straight from the office of the AHJ, and it says "from" these subs.
> 
> Am up to speed on usage of letters of intent, both from owner to contractor and GC to subs, but will now have to get clarification from AHJ. They probably misspoke.


Could you let us know and post the result on this thread? Its an interesting issue.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

The woman I'm dealing with at the building department got back to me after I questioned her by email about the specifics of the requirement.

She says that the two licensed mechanical subs, the electrical subcontractor and the plumbing subcontractor, must write the building department a letter stating their intent to perform the work on my project.

Yes, other than the usual construction documents, are the required documents necessary for the issuance of the building permit.

Interesting, huh?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

In many of the areas here, when we as GC pull a permit, our mechanical subs have to file a subcontractor affidavit which basically states what permit they will be working on and what they are doing. 

It sounds to me like that's what they're requesting you to do but they don't have a formal form / affidavit for them to sign. I guess it works.

Thanks for the follow up


----------

